# Furminator for Australian Shepherd?



## Legacy (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a 1 year old Australian Shepherd who is blowing her coat for the winter. She needs some help as she still looks "patchy" here and there even after using the wire brush and a rake. I have been told to get a Furminator for medium dogs with Long Hair. Is this right for an Aussie? She has a gorgeous full soft coat and I don't want to ruin it. If not a Furminator, what do you advise?

Thank you!
Legacy


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

No don't do it. They will ruin her coat.

A zoom groom an rake and a slicker and some elbow grease should work.

A good fish oil supplement always helps mine when they are going through a big blow.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Please don't. Furminators cut the coat. They have a blade on them, it WILL ruin a double coated breed. I wouldn't even use one on a lab or something, I wouldn't use one of you paid me too on any dog or cat, just because I don't want to risk ruining a perfectly good coat. 

I have an Aussie too, and all I can say if you want to brush the hair out is just sit down for an hour (litterally) and just brush until you can brush no more. My Aussie (one year old) didn't blow his coat this year, but he is shedding like crazy and we do find clumps of hair where he has been laying. (I know blowing, my ACD does blowing and its AWFUL!!!.)

I also use a rake and a pin brush (I also find on Aussies slickers break the hairs too much)((I just use a cheep walmart pin brush)). Kodi loves the feel of the pin brush, so he will lay down for hours if I want to sit and brush him. I use the rake sparingly because he doesn't like it nearly as much, but it does do a good job in the trousers and underbelly.


----------



## synrgy501 (Sep 19, 2011)

I use a cheap pin brush every night on my Aussies, usually for about an hour each while we watch TV (if I am lucky the hubby will do one and save my arm). I have learned when the are going to start blowing and I start the hour long brushes before they truly start to blow.


----------



## maluna (Sep 19, 2011)

I know people who brush your aussie by furminator, I don't know it is good idea. They say that this "gives a good effect"


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

One my dog with an "aussie coat" (mini American) I use a pin brush, a rake and a slicker. I find the slicker works best on her "pants" and to comb out her "fringe" on her front legs. I don't use the furminator on her.


----------



## Legacy (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you one and all! Nope, will not touch her with a Furminator! I spent an hour on the floor with her today brushing her out with a wire brush and a comb. Tonight, she doesn't look like she has ever seen a brush! :suspicious: I already have enough hair to make a complete litter of full grown Aussies! :laugh: Oh well! This too shall pass! :wink:

Again, Shayna and I thank you for the advice so I didn't ruin her coat!
Legacy


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

KodiBarracuda said:


> Please don't. Furminators cut the coat. They have a blade on them, it WILL ruin a double coated breed. I wouldn't even use one on a lab or something, I wouldn't use one of you paid me too on any dog or cat, just because I don't want to risk ruining a perfectly good coat.


I have a double coated lab mix with what I'd describe to be a lab coat. The furminator does wonders on him. However, I've heard stories of the furminator ruining lab coats too. For the OP, I would not recommend it on an Aussie, but just thought it'd be worth throwing out there that the furminator is not necessarily a horrible tool as long as you know your individual dog's coat and if it's compatible.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Try the shedding rake Charis mentioned. We only used it one year as Sassy's dense short double coat responded beautifully to the furminator but really liked it a lot. 

And give your dog a warm bath and rake or comb the coat out before, during shampooing and rinsing and after until she is completely dry. More loose hair comes out right when the dog is almost dry so don't stop until she completely dry. I took walks with the wet dogs and stopped every few minutes to comb them out. Take an extra bag with you, neighbors will not appreciate all the fluff that will come out. This is the home grown deshed treatment groomers do with high velocity blowers. I bought a small HV and have fun blowing the dogs dry and the bath/walk dry thing works about as well. A real groomer does a better job than I do of course.


----------

